# freebsd-update strange behavior after upgrading host to 13.1-RELEASE



## Brian546 (May 18, 2022)

Greetings!

This morning we upgraded a machine hosting jails to 13.1-RELEASE and all went well. Then started to upgrade each jail. When doing something like:

freebsd-update -b /path/to/a/jail --currently-running 13.0-RELEASE-p11 -r 13.1-RELEASE upgrade

Not only will it detect that world/base is installed (as it should) but for strange reasons detects that kernel/generic is installed and so it wants to install files in /boot/kernel of the jail. Verified there are no files in this directory and all our jails are only set up with base.txz extracted to them as extracting kernel.txz makes no sense for a jail. 

We reproduced the problem on a separate host as well. This was never an issue with freebsd-update until the version included with 13.1-RELEASE.

strictcomponents is set to no. Not that it matters since it still seems to think a kernel is installed.

In the meantime, on the host we've set up a freebsd-update-jails.conf having the components line set to only "world" for our jails. 

Just something to keep in mind if you see freebsd-update unnecessarily installing a kernel in your jails.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 18, 2022)

I had freebsd-version -kru returning strange results in the jail. I solved it by deleting /boot directory in the jail.


----------

